# Is it possible to show dual time zones on XP clock?



## Kirs (Jan 14, 2005)

I am working with a person in another country and am wondering if I can somehow set my system clock to show his local time alongside with mine. This would save me some calculations. Is this possible?


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here you go. just what you want. i use it to keep track of my son in the army.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cf-3148-40b8-a286-fe7274f6e4d8&DisplayLang=en

 you do not have to validate to download. click continue and keep on going. this is a very useful tool.


----------



## mashunya (Jan 15, 2005)

Kirs,

As far as I know you can't set the system clock to display many timezones. But there are numerous third party applications that provide world clock function. Some work on desktop, some as a wallpaper, some in system tray.

My favorite is ZoneTick world time zone clocks. This one works right in the systray - replaces the native clock with a bit more fancier tool. Google for ZoneTick and you'll see what I mean


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

good call on zonetick. it is a better product than microsoft offers. BUT.......after reviewing their site and finding this. 

"Free to try; $14.99 to buy. the trial version won't let you save your added time zones."

I will stick with microsoft. that one is free and saves time after shutdown.


----------



## Kirs (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for pointers! I was not aware of such things.

Zone Tick clock seems to be quite good. Exactly what I need here. I'll give it a try.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

think twice. i did try zonetick. IT WILL NOT save your settings unless you want to purchase their program.

if microsoft is not up your alley.

try this one. it is free and keeps time even after shutdown.

http://www.qlock.com/


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

I use Symmtime http://www.ntp-systems.com/symmtime.asp it's free and very adaptable.

PP


----------



## Kirs (Jan 14, 2005)

I have tried all four products suggested and a couple of others, too. 

It looks like no free product can work in the system tray and show multiple time zones all at the same time without requiring me to place a mouse there or do other manipulations. 

A desktop product is not going to work for me (I have too many windows...). I'd rather have it the system tray like ZoneTick, where clock belongs. I guess I have to buy it. 

Thanks for all your ideas, I really appreciate it. It helped.


----------



## terry1930 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hope you're still watching for replies. Here's my choice:

Do a Google search for "clockrack". This program was put out by PC Magazine. Although it does not go to the systray, it can be resized and stuck to a side/top/bottom of screen. It can show 4 timezone clocks; show analog or digital, include seconds or not. Its copyrighted by PC Mag, and was free when I got it a couple of years ago. Once installed, rightclick on any of the clocks and bring up the help screen to see all the options. Click on properties to change locations and other options. Lovely little program.


----------

